
Ask HN: Are you going to pay for MAC application similar like “clean mymac” - aforarnold
To describe it shortly, I want to build a mac software which will clean junks and unnecessary files from your system. I will be charging around 25 USD. Are you going to buy it? If not what are the features I can add so that attracts you as a mac user?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
Kovah
No. Because I don't have problems with full hard drives. If I have full hard
drives it's because of files that I really know about (like movies or
backups).

Besides of this I would really want to know how the app should decide which
are unnecessary files?

PS: I think there are more useful ideas for new software instead of a new
version of CCleaner for Mac. Just search the App Store for useful apps that
are horrible designed and try to make them better.

------
devhead
what files would you consider unnecessary?

will you tell me what you want to delete before you do it?

will you let me white list files/dirs/apps?

will this affect other users or just the current logged in user?

will you prevent this from running if you don't have a new list after I
upgrade/downgrade to a different OS version?

What features will exist that aren't found in current solutions, such as App
Cleaner?

how have you arrived at a value of $25.00 for an app you haven't defined
features for and have not created yet?

too many questions, not enough time...

